#ubuntu-ae 2011-09-04
<Miriup> "Your Meetup no longer has an Organizer.
<Miriup>  Without an Organizer, it will disappear from our website in 13 day(s)."
<Miriup> That's what the meetup site told me when I submitted my RSVP.
 * nlsthzn waves
